# Skype Update unterdrücken



## Sprint (13. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserer Firma kommunizieren die Mitarbeiter via Skype miteinander. Die Mitarbeiter haben verständlicherweise keine Admin Rechte auf ihren Rechnern und so meldet sich Skype alle paar Tage mit der Meldung, es gäbe ein Update und es müßte ein Hilfsprogramm installiert werden. Was der User natürlich mangels Rechten nicht kann. Die Meldung wegzudrücken bringt nicht wirklich was, da sie nach unterschiedlich kurzer Zeit wieder erscheint. Inzwischen wird das Fenster nur noch so weit wie möglich an den Rand verschoben, was aber auch nicht die beste Lösung ist. Ich kann aber auch nicht den ganzen Tag durch die Firma laufen und auf allen Rechnern Skype aktualisieren.

Ich hatte schon einen Hinweis gefunden, den Helper gegen eine ältere Version auszutauschen, dann arbeitet Skype aber gar nicht mehr. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, diese Meldung zu unterdrücken?


----------

